# Welcome to the Colorado Forum



## nepbug (Jun 6, 2006)

Seriously, this should be called the Colorado forum, not Rocky Mountain. Of the 23 threads, 21 are about CO; the other two are for Montana.

I guess most people think of Colorado when they hear Rocky Mountain though.


----------



## Noël1 (Mar 2, 2006)

nepbug said:


> Seriously, this should be called the Colorado forum, not Rocky Mountain. Of the 23 threads, 21 are about CO; the other two are for Montana.
> 
> I guess most people think of Colorado when they hear Rocky Mountain though.


Nah, keep it like it is. I would actually love to hear and learn more about Wyomings, Idahoians, Montanians, and Utahians. My only guess is Coloradoians are more techies than other Rockies states? Or better yet, they're spending most of there time on the bikes than reading post in RBR?


----------



## Sledgehammer03 (Mar 7, 2006)

Leave them all together. It just appears to be mainly Metro Denver, becasue that is where all the people are. Probably as many in the Denver area as the rest of CO+UT+WY+ID+MT.

Nice to see some different scenery in subsequent threads.


----------



## cbass94 (May 19, 2004)

Oh c'mon, there's a few threads about Utah. They're just buried down the list a ways 

BTW, on the note above, I guess it's time for a Tour of Utah thread seeing how it's coming up in less than a week!!


----------



## johngfoster (Jan 14, 2005)

Here's to answering the call for MT input: I've been dreaming of this really crazy ride and would like to gauge some interest in it. I'm going to post a separate thread here with more details, so... Anyway, here in MT there is awesome riding, just not too many RBR members that post regularly. Look for the link: "Beartooth Classic/Mountain misery"


----------



## LyncStar (May 1, 2005)

nepbug said:


> Seriously, this should be called the Colorado forum, not Rocky Mountain. Of the 23 threads, 21 are about CO; the other two are for Montana.
> 
> I guess most people think of Colorado when they hear Rocky Mountain though.


I don't think they have Internet access in the other RM states yet. Didn't they just get indoor plumbing like last year? Give 'em some time to catch up!!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

nepbug said:


> Seriously, this should be called the Colorado forum, not Rocky Mountain. Of the 23 threads, 21 are about CO; the other two are for Montana.
> 
> I guess most people think of Colorado when they hear Rocky Mountain though.


Post away then and quityer*****in. Nobody is stopping anyone in other places from posting.


----------



## MikeBiker (Mar 9, 2003)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Post away then and quityer*****in. Nobody is stopping anyone in other places from posting.


The site does use the 'Utah' filter.


----------

